# May 2013 SCADS Meeting



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Since people are asking, figured I would throw this up there now. I think I have a show to do the first weekend of May, but the rest of the weekends look pretty free, so I will leave it up to voting what day we want to have it on. I think we should start it earlier in the afternoon this time, since last time it was too dark for people to really see the shade house. We'll grill up some food (with more side dishes this time around) and it will be the same $5 per person fee to help cover the food and drinks, byob if you want it. I was also thinking of maybe doing a small donation/fee per table that people want to set up to vend, with the proceeds of that going to TWI? Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

IM IIIIIIN!!!! Let me know what to bring Bonnie


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

just let me know a date so I can make arrangement's id really like to go meet all the so cal forgers


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Just my two cents, but I think a Saturday would be better over a Sunday


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

I should be able to make it as well. Saturday or friday works better for me


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I vote for the 4th or the 11th.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm might be out of town on the weekend of the 18th, so the 11th or the 25th would be better for me.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

BonnieLorraine said:


> ... I think I have a show to do the first weekend of May, but the rest of the weekends look pretty free, so I will leave it up to voting what day we want to have it on...





xIslanderx said:


> I vote for the 4th or the 11th.





phender said:


> I'm might be out of town on the weekend of the 18th, so the 11th or the 25th would be better for me.


The 4th is out, so the 11th looks better.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the 11th would work fine for me


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

11th is good for me as well


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

When does the 11th get confirmed? I'm trying to set up my May calendar. Sorry to be so impatient! 
Do you seasoned SCADS folks normally take a poll on a certain date?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm voting for the 25th, just because I won't get home from a show until late on the 3rd and that won't leave me with much time to get plants put away and things straightened up. If there is anyone that can't make that date though, let me know and I can just suck it up lol


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the 25th.....memorial day weekend?
Wait, thats the following weekend...Im fine with the 25th


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, I didn't realize that, guess it's going to be the 11th


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

May 11th ....perfect..Bonnie, do let us know when to send the 5 buck cover charge...looking forward to seeing you all there!!!!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, calendar is marked for the 11th! 
Thanks.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

We have a dock dogs practice that morning in Chino, so would it be alright if our dog comes along? We'll have him in a kennel and he will be wiped out so he will just sleep. Just need a place in the shade to plop the kennel.

Edit: The fiance can take him home instead of us bringing him, but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

around what time are we to be there


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill be there, thnx for the invite bonnie. I also would like to purchase a group of R. Benidicta "pampa hermosa" if anyone has some offspring available please bring them or p'm me. Looking for a group 4 or 6 thnx.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Ash Katchum said:


> Ill be there, thnx for the invite bonnie. I also would like to purchase a group of R. Benidicta "pampa hermosa" if anyone has some offspring available please bring them or p'm me. Looking for a group 4 or 6 thnx.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Wow, you missed out. Brian's Tropicals had a bunch of those at Microcosm. He probably still does.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

yea he does he wants 1000 for 6


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

phender said:


> Wow, you missed out. Brian's Tropicals had a bunch of those at Microcosm. He probably still does.


I know I was at Microcosm and I was at his table multiple times but the wife told me to wait until we had the new cage exactly how I wanted it before actually purchasing them(I'm very impulsive,not a goodthing). On the brightside now she is pitching in on the purchase . Ill contact him, btw is he local?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

No. He is in Columbus, OH.


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

Brian was the only one that has Pampa Hermosa at Microcosm.

He posted a sale thread recently.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/93432-really-nice-leucs-auratus-pampa-hermosa.html


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

I was hoping for a local buy. I sent him a p'm either way.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I might come from Tucson just to finally meet some of you people from cali as you all are the nearest state with froggers ^.^


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

How about 3 pm? That should leave plenty of time with the sun up for people that want to see the greenhouse and shade house. Also, a dog in a kennel is fine, there should be plenty of shady spots to make him comfy.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Count me and my fiance in, thanks for hosting Bonnie!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Let me start a bringing/wanted thread, so we can leave this one for attendance


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

AND... let us know what we need to bring. Tables/chairs etc and food/drinks


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I know you're hosting Bonnie, but would 2pm be too early? (sorry to be selfish! I have to catch a ferry back home to Catalina that evening)
If not- no worries


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

If you don't mind me running around like a maniac getting food ready, feel free to come at 2 >.>


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't mind helping!


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

Ash Katchum said:


> Ill be there, thnx for the invite bonnie. I also would like to purchase a group of R. Benidicta "pampa hermosa" if anyone has some offspring available please bring them or p'm me. Looking for a group 4 or 6 thnx.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Wiedeme had some for sale at microcosm.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Do we have an official date and time? Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## RabidWombat (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm new to the hobby and interested in attending. Is this something that's open to new people? I'd love to connect with so SoCal folks.

RW


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Sure, we love having new people attend!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Looks like Gabe talked me into it, just booked my flight!

Ed Parker


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Let me know if this link doesn't work, but I created a facebook event for the meet May SCADS. If you don't have facebook, shoot me a pm on the forum letting me know you're coming please.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I've started a list with people that have rsvp'd. If you signed up on facebook or are messaging me here, please shoot me a message letting me know how how many +1 or +2 or +whatever you will have coming so I can plan food accordingly. Cost of food per person is $5, and I will be sending out my paypal email address in a few weeks. I'm asking a per vendor donation of $5 for partial table or $10 for a full table which will be going to TWI. I'm discussing with Ron what the money will go towards, but it's looking like it will be for helping their Chilean amphibian collection project. I'll be collecting that at the meet since I have no idea how many people are going to be vending yet, and we should all have plenty of cash on us, and yes, I will be charging myself the vendor fee too


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We are planning on making it out as well. Count me in for a partial table!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe I'll have enough stuff to split a table with you Dane


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

frogparty said:


> Maybe I'll have enough stuff to split a table with you Dane


Works for me. Make that a full table.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

BonnieLorraine said:


> Let me start a bringing/wanted thread, so we can leave this one for attendance


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/93506-scads-may-11th-bringing-wanted-thread.html


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Lets make sure we keep this thread for the SCADS Meeting and what we are bringing thread up to date, since not everyone is on Facebook and won't receive the latest information.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like I am not going to be able to make it after all. I just realized that my wife's grandma is having her 100th birthday celebration that evening.
For those of you who need something from me, PM me and we can figure something out. I might be able to drop things off at Bonnie's before or have someone else bring things for me.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Name tags? Please reply to this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/95389-scads-name-tags-may-11th.html#post842102


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

anyone bring crested gecko's


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

We will have a crested gecko breeder attending, her business name is Crested Mania and she is on facebook if you would like to shoot her a message. I don't think she was planning on bringing any actual geckos to sell, but maybe if you make advanced arrangements with her she can bring something.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Bonnie,

Are you available to post he official: Time / Date / Location and your paypal for vendor/food payment?

Thanks


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

May 11th, vendor set up starts at 2, meeting begins at 3. Paypal for the food is [email protected] and the donations for TWI for selling at the meet will be collected during the meet, I want to make sure they stay separate from the food money. Please if you haven't paid for food do so soon, I know we have at least 60 people attending and have only collected from three people so far, I need it in time to go grocery shopping.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bonnie I am not sure how many will be with me yet so I can't really send the money however I will be bringing chips. If possible like I have said, I don't mind coming earlier to help.


----------



## TheReptileGuy (Apr 30, 2013)

Wait so if we want to come, how will we know the address? I want to come but I am not sure where it is. Also I wouldn't be coming alone, because I am not an adult  . I want to pay the food money and such but I am not sure I can make it because I am not sure where it is. If you could PM me the address or something that would be great. Sorry for being annoying I am just confused and I really want to meet other dart lovers. Thank you


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like I am back in, but I can't make it until probably 5:00 or 6:00. I am guessing most of you will still be there.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I have now had 11 pay through paypal for the food cover fee, thank you to everyone who has done so  If you haven't paid yet, please do so soon, I need time to get my grocery shopping done, my paypal email address is [email protected]. If for some reason you can't do paypal, please drop me a note so I can mark you down as cash at the meet. Thank you


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

BonnieLorraine said:


> I have now had 11 pay through paypal for the food cover fee, thank you to everyone who has done so  If you haven't paid yet, please do so soon, I need time to get my grocery shopping done, my paypal email address is [email protected]. If for some reason you can't do paypal, please drop me a note so I can mark you down as cash at the meet. Thank you


Just sent the cover fee. I'm not sure if my girlfriend is coming or not due to her work schedule, but if she does come is it ok to pay when i do the vending table fee?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Sure Dillon, just make sure you let me know what money is for what please, it's hard keeping track of all of this heh


----------



## Pochola (May 6, 2013)

Hello there. New to all these forms. So yes I live in Los Angeles I'm really new to the dart frog phenomenon would like to come to the meeting to pick up supply's and meet some people to keep in touch with. I get the Paypal thing for food and all. I don't mind donation I just know I won't be able to leave work till 3ish. Anyways let me now how the rest works and hope I get a reply. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

JBOGardens will be delivering plants by hand to those attending through John O'Neal (ForbiddenFrogs). Here is what we have to offer...

2 Peperoma 'Variegated' *SALE:$25* 
2 Peperomia 'Watermelon' *SALE:$25*
1 Peperomia 'Chrome Cranberry' $50 *VERY RARE*
2 Microsorum diversifolium $30
1 Pteris 'Fortunes Holly' $15
2 Wandering Jew 'Bicolor' $10
1 Philodendron Cordatum $10
1 Philodendron cordatum 'Scandens OXY' $10
1 Soleirolia spp. $10
1 H. helix $10
1 Marantha 'Purple Eyes' $20

We will also trade for reticulatus, vanzolini, uakarii, benadicta, fantastica, summersi, pepperi, bassleri, and pumilio, or you can buy the full plant package for $250
If you wish to buy, PM me what you would like and your name. You will pay through PayPal, and John O'Neal will deliver your plants! If you do not use PayPal, you can pay john upfront and receive your plants. If you wish to trade, PM me the trade frogs and we will work things out. John will give you the plants in exchange for the frogs. TWI members will receive a 10% discount on all items. 
_Note: I will only trade if the frog(s) have a retail value of between $250 and $300_

D


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Mods please remove above thread.

D


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

For anyone here who has not seen the address, it is 2024 E. Bangor Way, Anaheim, 92806 and my cell phone number is 714-261-6550 in case you get lost. Set up for vendors begins at 2, and the party starts at 3. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Great SCADS meet everyone. Bonnie thank you for hosting and cooking all that food. Seemed to be a good turnout of people and vendors. I hope everyone had a fun time and got some goodies in the process.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Had a blast!! So good to see everyone in person..
THANK YOU BONNIE...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome meet!! Must have been 50 people!
Amazing hospitality Bonnie! Excellent food! Good people and awesome frogs! Everything a frog meet ought to have. 
Thank you


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

had a blast thank you bonnie for hosting< was really nice meeting you other froggers and to all the people I got frogs from a big hell yeah (thank you) hope to see you all again soon for another meet


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for hosting Bonnie! I had a blast. It was great seeing everyone! Great seeing out of state froggers participate!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Another great meet like always, nice to see a good turnout. Thank you bonnie for hosting and cooking! Also thanks to everyone that I purchased, sold, or traded to. Cant wait for the next meet. 

Dillon


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you so much Bonnie for opening up your home on Saturday, the day before Mothers Day!! We had a great time seeing quite a few dendro buds and just hanging out in this Southern California weather.The food was awesome. Thank you cooks!! I took a few pictures, but unfortunately not a group photo this time. So many people!!



Went to Rainforest Flora Nursery out in Torrance, Ca and HAD to get a picture of Paul T. Isley the owner and writer of the book Tillandsia 11. Very nice guy.

Some of Bonnie's broms



Love this brom tree



And hopefully these pics turned up on here. Photobucket changed their layout!

Silly MEN!!!!!!!



FOOD!!!!











I wished I took more pics. Oh Well, someone gonna have to have another meeting then


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

I got there late as always, thanks to work. Was awesome to see everyone again, and all the new faces. Thanks again for hosting again bonnie, as well as the tasty food. Look forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Oh man. My timing is terrible!! New to the hobby, just bought a tank today. Planting next weekend, will be looking for Azureus in a month or two, and look forward to meeting you all soon!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to Dendroboard...
The next "scads" meet will be in November...


----------

